# Daten verdichten



## Fohnbit (8. Jul 2015)

Hallo!

Ich habe nun mir eine Methode geschrieben, um Messwerte in einer SQlite DB zu verdichten:
Tabellen:
Quarter: Gewichterter Durchschnitt pro15min
Hour: Gewichterter Durchschnitt pro Stunde
Day: Gewichterter Durchschnitt pro Tag
Year: Gewichterter Durchschnitt pro Jahr

Gefüllt wird die Quarter Tabelle und danach jede Stunde wird verdichet:
1. Gewichterter Durchschnitt von Quarter pro Stunde in Hour schreiben.
Der Wert muss von 0:00 - 23:59 berechnet werden. Start und Ende mit den jeweilgen passenden Werten ergänzen (Von der Vorperiode den Wert auf 0:00 setzen, und den letzen Wert auf 23:59 setzen). Wenn keine Vorperiode existiert, bei dem Timestamp des 1. Wert beginnen

2. Gewichterter Durchschnitt von Hour pro Tag in Day schreiben.
Selbes Prinzip

3. usw

Dachte erst das wird einfach ... war dann doch nicht so easy.
Bevor ich meinen Code nun überarbeite ... macht hier jemand mit den Code zu verbessern?
Wie gesagt, er läuft und macht was er soll. Ich möchte also nicht das mir jemand die Funktion schreibt.

Aber mich würde es interessieren ob jemand das ganze neu aufrollen würde und uns seine Vorstellung der Verdichtung zeigt.

Wenn jemand Interesse hat, hänge ich die Dateien hier an.
Liebe Grüße!


----------

